# Sevcon calibrator request



## waveformblue (Jun 17, 2011)

There are different security levels among Sevcon controllers. You may be able to change the access level of your calibrator like this...

- With power off, press and hold both "+" and "-" buttons.
- Power the controller/calibrator.
- Release buttons.

If the calibrator returns version 3.99x, you're in luck. Use the left/right arrows to navigate to the access levels. Once there, use the up/down arrows to select one.

If your calibrator has rev 3.00x firmware, you won't be able to do much unless you upgrade the EEPROM.

Good luck.

~blue


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I've just tried it and my calibrator software revision is 3.00J  So I'm still on the look out for a newer calibrator, but now I've learned something new!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

waveformblue said:


> There are different security levels among Sevcon controllers. You may be able to change the access level of your calibrator like this...
> 
> - With power off, press and hold both "+" and "-" buttons.
> - Power the controller/calibrator.
> ...


Hi blue,

The EEPROM is in the calibrator, correct? Is it possible to get an updated EEPROM?

Having similar problems. Had the old PCpak and it would not connect to the PowerPak I had. So borrowed a calibrator.

And welcome to this forum 

major


----------



## waveformblue (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Major. You noticed I am new to the forum. Thanks for the welcome. In time I may have something to contribute.

The EEPROM can be replaced. It's in a DIP socket so no soldering is needed. Unfortunately, I've never seen one for sale. Only way to get one is with a new calibrator...kinda' defeats the purpose. Sevcon won't sell you one, either.

~


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

waveformblue said:


> Hi Major. You noticed I am new to the forum. Thanks for the welcome. In time I may have something to contribute.
> 
> The EEPROM can be replaced. It's in a DIP socket so no soldering is needed. Unfortunately, I've never seen one for sale. Only way to get one is with a new calibrator...kinda' defeats the purpose. Sevcon won't sell you one, either.
> 
> ~


Thanks ~

major


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

waveformblue said:


> Hi Major. You noticed I am new to the forum. Thanks for the welcome. In time I may have something to contribute.
> 
> The EEPROM can be replaced. It's in a DIP socket so no soldering is needed. Unfortunately, I've never seen one for sale. Only way to get one is with a new calibrator...kinda' defeats the purpose. Sevcon won't sell you one, either.
> 
> ~


That is exactly what I found. Doesn't make sense to me. If it is an EEPROM can a new EEPROM be used to reprogram the older EEPROM?


----------



## waveformblue (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a broken calibrator that was run over by a truck (don't ask). However, the rev 3.99 EEPROM within is intact. I was able to get a checksum when I read back the contents. Assuming the data is not corrupted, it can be copied to another EEPROM and run.

~


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

waveformblue said:


> I have a broken calibrator that was run over by a truck (don't ask). However, the rev 3.99 EEPROM within is intact. I was able to get a checksum when I read back the contents. Assuming the data is not corrupted, it can be copied to another EEPROM and run.
> 
> ~


What was the part number of the calibrator, or doesn't that matter? Are you able and would you be willing to copy the EEPROM? I'm still trying to track down someone with an appropriate calibrator for my PP745s.

I also noted on another thread that you had a manual for a series PowerPak, do you have the latest manual for the SEM PowerPaks? The one I have is Revision M from 2002. I guess it might be the latest, but I'm thinking not if there are different calibrators out there.

Thanks!


----------

